# Probiotics...how many?



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello, i am taking probiotics which contain 2 Billion Lactic bacteria. Is just one of these once a day enough to do its job? I try to take more but never remember to. I take it on a morning after breakfast or can you take 2 together at the same time? Thankyou.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

tigerjayne said:


> Hello, i am taking probiotics which contain 2 Billion Lactic bacteria. Is just one of these once a day enough to do its job? I try to take more but never remember to. I take it on a morning after breakfast or can you take 2 together at the same time? Thankyou.


 I TAKE 8 PER DAY


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tiger... what does the package say?


----------



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

RYANBOZ7 said:


> I TAKE 8 PER DAY


 Thanks.


----------



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

BQ said:


> Tiger... what does the package say?


It says take 1-4 tablets but i am not seeing no difference with just the 1 so i will start taking more. Can you take more than1 in one go?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would imagine it is ok. I heard that sometimes it is better to take these on an empty stomach.... so I would try to take some frist thing in the morning before you put anything else in there and see if that makes a difference.I sure hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

BQ said:


> I would imagine it is ok. I heard that sometimes it is better to take these on an empty stomach.... so I would try to take some frist thing in the morning before you put anything else in there and see if that makes a difference.I sure hope you feel better soon!


Thanks hun and i will try taking them on an empty tummy.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

tigerjayne said:


> Hello, i am taking probiotics which contain 2 Billion Lactic bacteria. Is just one of these once a day enough to do its job? I try to take more but never remember to. I take it on a morning after breakfast or can you take 2 together at the same time? Thankyou.


Studies are mixed regarding the success of probiotics. I tried a few with no positive results. I think that the people that benefit the most from probiotics are the companies that manufacture and distribute these products.


----------



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

Dreyfuss said:


> Studies are mixed regarding the success of probiotics. I tried a few with no positive results. I think that the people that benefit the most from probiotics are the companies that manufacture and distribute these products.


----------



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes I think you are right as they have not helped me at all, no difference.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

There hasnt been much in the way of research into probiotics so it seems to be trial and error at the moment.


----------



## pete2674 (Aug 2, 2011)

If your going to take probiotics make sure you take colostrum with it on a empty stomach


----------

